# How often does your toddler pee?



## hottmama

My 19 mo. old has started using the potty, so I decided no more diapers. He was naked all day yesterday, peed in the potty twice, pooped once, and had one pee accident. Today, he's been awake for 6 hours and has only peed twice-- once 4 hours ago and once just now. Shouldn't he pee more than that? How can I potty train when I only get 3-4 opportunities a day?
I've never given him juice but I'm thinking about buying some to get more liquids in him. Right now he nurses several (8? 10?) times a day, gets 6 oz. of soymilk at night (daddy does the bedtime thing with him), and drinks water whenever he wants from a KK with a sports top.
Would I be starting a bad habit if I give him diluted juice while we potty train?


----------



## Justmee

My 2yo pees a lot more than that, but I think it depends on the child. I wouldnt' start with juice, we gave the twins juice at one point because one was constipated (very diluted juice) and we will give it when someone is sick & not drinking (again diluted), but it's a hard habit to break after the illness is over. Does he drink water? Is he taking 8 - 10 big nursings a day, or just a sip here & there. Honestly if he was 2 in the potty, 1 miss at 19.5 months old I wouldn't worry, he seems to be getting the concept even if he's not peeing much.


----------



## hottmama

He usually nurses for about 5 minutes at a time-- more when he's going to sleep at naptime and bedtime.
It's 9pm and he's peed 4 times since we took his overnight diaper off at 7am (2 in the potty, 2 in undies). 4 times in 14 hours seems like not nearly enough to me, and it's pretty yellow. I've been offering water, but he doesn't drink much. He did drink some when we went outside and then peed only 1.5 hours after his last pee. So I think he would pee a lot more often if I could get him to drink more water! I don't know what to do other than offer juice, though... maybe figure out some more watery foods to give? I'm pretty much maxed out on the nursing so I don't want to increase that.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario

Let's see... my DD woke up at 9:30 this morning, didn't pee in her diaper while we were out in the morning, and wet her training pants at 1pm. Nothing again till 5, and not again before bed (unless it was in the bath). I worry too that she's not getting enough to drink but short of pouring the liquid down her throat forcibly I'm not sure what I can do - she has a sippy cup available full time. Mind you, her pee doesn't seem particularly concentrated. *shrug*


----------



## Daffodil

My 20 month old DS pees a lot more often than that. He doesn't usually go longer than a couple of hours without peeing, and once an hour is probably more usual. But his older sister often went hours without peeing at this age.


----------



## jecaly

my two-year-old can hold her pee for a really long time; i think it depends on the kid. she will sometimes wake up in the morning, not having peed since 8pm the night before, and have to be coaxed onto the potty to pee. if we forget to do that, sometimes we'll be leaving the house at 9 or later when we realize she still hasn't peed! after the morning one, she'll often go no more than three more times throughout the day. she drinks water and some juice. i've heard the theory that ec'd kids pee less often, dunno if it's true.

*j


----------



## tsfairy

Depends on what he eats. DS just turned 2 and some days he only pees 2-3 times. Other days, it seems like he pees every 30 minutes!







:

Grapes, melon, oranges, etc. are big diuretics and definitely make him pee much more frequently. He's pretty much completely potty-learned, but he'll often have accidents if he eats too much of foods like this (especially melon!)

I'd stay away from juice - if you want him to be a little more hydrated just offer fruits/foods with a high water content.

You've got the right idea though just letting him go naked, and it sounds like he's doing pretty well with only one accident all day.


----------



## hottmama

Wow! He went from 6pm last night until 7:45 this morning without peeing! I knew already that he didn't usually pee overnight (just first thing in the AM), but 14 hours?! He did squeeze out one tiny drop before bed, but not enough to count.
I think we'll have soup and peaches for lunch today. That should help, hopefully. He's doing really well so far but I'm scared to leave the house without more practice!


----------



## naturalthinker

Sounds like you're completely on track, just keep your patience and trust that he's getting the hang of using the potty.

I urge you to resist the juice temptation. It isn't really 'necessary' although it could help increase urination frequency. the only reason you'd do it (if you haven't given juice this far) is to correct some perceived problem, but your child doesn't have a 'problem', he just doesn't pee often.

As long as he seems happy and healthy not having to go pee all the time (like he's not holding anything in because of a UTI or something) then there is no need to worry about his frequency. One of my daughters goes 2-3 times a day, the other 3-5, and their niece goes 7-12. all three are healthy happy kids, and all three did potty train quickly!

Our # 2 peed 3 times the whole first day of potty training wake-up to bed-time - not at all the amount of times we thought she should go in order to get the 'habit' of using a toilet (and juice even (eeks) soda her dad gave her didn't increase that). Conversely, it wasn't so much of a hassle to go out during day 2 and 3 of 'training' because she just didn't 'go' so there were no accidents (in the car at least).

(And for those dealing with potty training for the first time, accidents outside of the house do not have to be traumatic or feared if you are prepared to treat it as an 'accident' but not the end of the world - extra diapers/cloths to soak up any accidents in the car seat (or where accident happened) and can be sat upon on the return trip home, a couple changes of underwear, shirts and pants in the trunk and a place to put the soiled clothes. A thing that was more helpful for me dealing with training #1 - since she frequently did need to go potty while out and about - was to take the training potty in the trunk and let her use that one there, rather than have to frantically look around for a toilet for her to use (we used liners in the potty so we didn't have to wash out the waste every time - not the most environmentally ideal, but it is an option).

Keep up the good work!


----------



## alllyssa

We're working on the potty too. I take my 18 mo. DD to the potty every 30 minutes. If I wait longer than that, she'll pee in her pants. She pretty much always goes a little bit, every time I take her, but I few times she hasn't needed to so we just try again in another 15 mins. or so.

Good luck,


----------



## hottmama

It's weird, after only 4 pees yeesterday, today he went 7! And he definitely didn't drink more water and I didn't even give him liquidy food, except for a peach at lunch. I think he might have been holding it yesterday because he wasn't sure about the potty. He did great today-- 5 in the potty, 2 accidents (the 2 times I tried putting undies on him).
Toddlers!







:


----------

